# Schumacher injured.



## JorgeTTCQ

In skiing accident in France:

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/formula1/25542340

Good luck champ!


----------



## spike

at least he was wearing a helmet


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Schumy is my Hero, hopefully he will be fine.








Hoggy.


----------



## Hilly10

Serious but not life threatening was the last I heard.


----------



## Danny1

Now in a coma, just seen it on sky sports news


----------



## jamman

Not looking good at all

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25545993


----------



## dextter

Hope it turns out well for him.........

Never met the bloke, but you have to admire anyone that can dominate a sport like he did when he was at his best. 8)

Good luck Shumacher.


----------



## Skeee

dextter said:


> Hope it turns out well for him.........
> 
> Never met the bloke, but you have to admire anyone that can dominate a sport like he did when he was at his best. 8)
> 
> Good luck Shumacher.


 +1 
_Get well soon Michael._


----------



## conlechi

Following the story tonight , hope he pulls through ok


----------



## brian1978

Absolutely awful. Hope he pulls through his family must be in bits.


----------



## WozzaTT

As above - hoping for the best. Get well soon Schumi.


----------



## Callum-TT

Shame he didn't grab Vettel and ski down the hill on his face.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Oppositelock

Sounds like he is in a serious condition after hitting his head on a rock-
_
Former motor racing world champion Michael Schumacher is in a coma following a skiing accident in France - and doctors say they "cannot predict his future".

The 44-year-old German suffered a "serious brain trauma with coma on his arrival, which required an immediate neurosurgical operation," according to the hospital treating Schumacher in the French city of Grenoble.

At a press conference this morning, in Grenoble, doctors said he had suffered many lesions to his brain and his prognosis was unclear.

"He's in a critical situation - this is considered to be extremely serious," Chief Anaesthetist Jean-Francois Payen told journalists._

Get well soon schuey, as in F1, we are all behind you.


----------



## genie_v1

Oppositelock said:


> Sounds like he is in a serious condition after hitting his head on a rock-
> _
> Former motor racing world champion Michael Schumacher is in a coma following a skiing accident in France - and doctors say they "cannot predict his future".
> 
> The 44-year-old German suffered a "serious brain trauma with coma on his arrival, which required an immediate neurosurgical operation," according to the hospital treating Schumacher in the French city of Grenoble.
> 
> At a press conference this morning, in Grenoble, doctors said he had suffered many lesions to his brain and his prognosis was unclear.
> 
> "He's in a critical situation - this is considered to be extremely serious," Chief Anaesthetist Jean-Francois Payen told journalists._
> 
> Get well soon schuey, as in F1, we are all behind you.


+1

Also, jokes here are in poor taste


----------



## Oppositelock

Apologies genie-v1, it wasn`t intended as a joke.


----------



## genie_v1

Oppositelock said:


> Apologies genie-v1, it wasn`t intended as a joke.


Equally sorry Opposite. I was referring to earlier posts. 
Not got my protocol working


----------



## mwad

He is in a critical condition 

Needless to say, German tv has been continuously reporting on this story.

He really is not in a good way


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Schumacher is fighting for his life, doctors say.
Very sad news.


----------



## mwad

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Schumacher is fighting for his life, doctors say.
> Very sad news.


Yes apparently so. The Doctors are taking it "hour by hour"


----------



## brittan

Some explanation of his condition here:
http://formerf1doc.wordpress.com/2013/1 ... onference/

It's now a waiting game while they keep MS in a coma to allow his brain to heal.
Only when he wakes up will the outcome become more apparent.


----------



## A3DFU

I hope he pulls through!!!!

It's so ironic that he walked away from all races he drove unharmed, then goes skiing with his son, albeit off piste, and then sustains a life threatening injury


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, All the best Schumi, Get well soon. [smiley=dude.gif] Avatar replaced for Schumi.
Hoggy.


----------



## Paulj100

Was truly shocked to hear of this this morning. Best wishes to Shumi one of his biggest fans here the guys a legend 8).

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69

I was never a fan of him, as a Damon Hill follower, but he undoubtedly had talent in his day.
I hope he makes a full recovery as his contribution to driver safety is good.


----------



## Paulj100

Latest news is that he has made a very slight improvement but still very early days yet.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Paulj100 said:


> Latest news is that he has made a very slight improvement but still very early days yet.
> 
> Paul


That's good news lets hope it gets better and soon


----------



## mighTy Tee

For so many years every battle Shuey was in I wanted him to loose.

However this is the one battle I want him to win!


----------



## Paulj100

mighTy Tee said:


> For so many years every battle Shuey was in I wanted him to loose.
> 
> However this is the one battle I want him to win!


Cool post [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Paul


----------



## igotone

mighTy Tee said:


> For so many years every battle Shuey was in I wanted him to loose.
> 
> However this is the one battle I want him to win!


LOL. He dominated the F1 scene for so long. Fingers crossed for the guy, I hope he pulls through.


----------



## sixohsixone

mighTy Tee said:


> For so many years every battle Shuey was in I wanted him to loose.
> 
> However this is the one battle I want him to win!


Great sentiments there Richard , that really sums up my thoughts exactly.


----------



## brian1978

genie_v1 said:


> +1
> 
> Also, jokes here are in poor taste


Who made any jokes?


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> For so many years every battle Shuey was in I wanted him to loose.


 :?

Latest news: he had more surgery after his condition improved slightly


----------



## roddy

Reading this thread is the first i knew of his accident , being in middle east just now i have little access to current news , saw him on a news channel couple of days ago but had no dialogue ( i thot he had resigned for Ferrari ! ), as with everyone else i amb shocked. , also like many other, i was never much of a fan of the man but did apreciate his driving abilities ,,,,,, good luck to him and hope he will make a full recovery. . 
( The poor taste joke was not apreciated :? )


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> Reading this thread is the first i knew of his accident , being in middle east just now i have little access to current news , saw him on a news channel couple of days ago but had no dialogue ( i thot he had resigned for Ferrari ! ), as with everyone else i amb shocked. , also like many other, i was never much of a fan of the man but did apreciate his driving abilities ,,,,,, good luck to him and hope he will make a full recovery. .
> ( The poor taste joke was not apreciated :? )


Am I missing something, who made a joke?

EDIT just read it back again. was it the comment about him wearing a helmet? It went over my head I thought he was serious as in a skiing helmet. :?

If that was a joke then very poor show, mods should delete it. Not defending the guy but when it was posted the full seriousness of the accident was not known, I saw on the news he was serious but not life threatening. Suppose that's the bad thing with head injuries they can get a lot worse very fast.

They can also get a lot better though,  he's a he is a athlete in every sense, if anyone can fight through this he can.

DOUBLE EDIT: if the helmet comment was serious, my apologises. I know bugger all about skiing.


----------



## jamman

Callum-TT said:


> Shame he didn't grab Vettel and ski down the hill on his face.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Here you Brian

Poor taste imo


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame he didn't grab Vettel and ski down the hill on his face.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Here you Brian
> 
> Poor taste imo
Click to expand...

Ah, suppose so, didn't see that as a "joke" as such.


----------



## spaceplace

I heard a really nasty joke which I won't repeat, it's not right people making joke out of this sort of thing, I heard a few about Paul walker as well, it actually makes me quite angry, some people are just idiots and have no respect. I hope he makes it, he was never my favourite driver but a legend and a all round decent guy

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU

Some lengthy news item on German ZDF today. It seems that Schumacher attended to a friend that had fallen in-between two prepared pists. When skiing off again he fell, not skiing fast at all, and banged his head (protected by the helmet) on a stone with his helmet cracking and splitting in two under the impact.


----------



## SalsredTT

Never been a fan - but would hate for anything dreadful to eventally occur.

My thoughts are with his family and especially his son with whom he was skiing - good luck Schummy - get well soon.


----------



## TT20TDI

Our lass and myself have great respect for this guy and what he has achieved we hope a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

More about:

Michael Schumacher ski helmet camera 'examined': http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25597961


----------



## roddy

latest news today implies that sadly a full recovery is unlikely,,,


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> latest news today implies that sadly a full recovery is unlikely,,,


Hi, I pray this is duff gen, very very sad if it turns out to be true.   
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU

There was no such information on the main German news tonight


----------



## brian1978

Hoggy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> latest news today implies that sadly a full recovery is unlikely,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I pray this is duff gen, very very sad if it turns out to be true.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

It was based on the comments of a british neurosurgeon who said "If Schumacher survives he will not be Schumacher. He will be Bloggs. And his rehabilitation will only be effective if he comes to terms with being Bloggs - and fulfils what Bloggs can do,"

In other words, he won't get able to lead his normal white knuckle lifestyle. Hardly a revelation given the seriousness of his head injury, I doubt anyone realistically expects him to leap out of bed and into an F1 car, do they?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

If anyone gets the chance to watch it (or you can buy it off iTunes) there's an absolutely awesome and truly moving film called 'The Crash Reel' about American snowboarder Kevin Pierce who suffered a major brain injury in training, and chronicles his road to recovery with the help, love and support of his family, friends, and some of the US's best neurosurgeons.

I imagine Michael Schumacher will be going through the same thing.

The trailer is at


----------



## Callum-TT

jamman said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame he didn't grab Vettel and ski down the hill on his face.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Here you Brian
> 
> Poor taste imo
Click to expand...

Might be poor taste but do I care?

Quit bitching I can't stand either of the t***s. Who said I was joking?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

Make sure you bottle all that jealousy and anger up for your bout in March Callum. :roll:

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Callum-TT

jamman said:


> Make sure you bottle all that jealousy and anger up for your bout in March Callum. :roll:
> 
> Ignorance is bliss.


I wouldn't call it jealously.

If you haven't met them well leave it at that fella.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## igotone

Doctors are now saying the guy may be in a coma forever. I sincerely hope they're proved wrong but it doesn't look good for him - absolutely tragic!


----------



## NickG

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> If anyone gets the chance to watch it (or you can buy it off iTunes) there's an absolutely awesome and truly moving film called 'The Crash Reel' about American snowboarder Kevin Pierce who suffered a major brain injury in training, and chronicles his road to recovery with the help, love and support of his family, friends, and some of the US's best neurosurgeons.
> 
> I imagine Michael Schumacher will be going through the same thing.
> 
> The trailer is at


Wow, thats a good call! Gotta be worth a watch!


----------



## brian1978

igotone said:


> Doctors are now saying the guy may be in a coma forever. I sincerely hope they're proved wrong but it doesn't look good for him - absolutely tragic!


I thought they said it was medically induced.


----------



## igotone

brian1978 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors are now saying the guy may be in a coma forever. I sincerely hope they're proved wrong but it doesn't look good for him - absolutely tragic!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they said it was medically induced.
Click to expand...

It was medically induced, but such is the amount of brain damage he may never come out of it apparently.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... -life.html


----------



## pas_55

igotone said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors are now saying the guy may be in a coma forever. I sincerely hope they're proved wrong but it doesn't look good for him - absolutely tragic!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they said it was medically induced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was medically induced, but such is the amount of brain damage he may never come out of it apparently.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... -life.html
Click to expand...

I see from that they've been speaking to doctors but,not his actual doctors so in other words they are just guessing.


----------



## brian1978

pas_55 said:


> I see from that they've been speaking to doctors but,not his actual doctors so in other words they are just guessing.


The only bit of that paper that's true is the date at the top of the front page.


----------



## A3DFU

pas_55 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they said it was medically induced.
> 
> 
> 
> It was medically induced, but such is the amount of brain damage he may never come out of it apparently.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... -life.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see from that they've been speaking to doctors but,not his actual doctors so in other words they are just guessing.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
My point exactly

His family has asked to stop speculation on what might happen in the future (by doctors *and* by the general public) and wait and see ,,,,


----------



## brian1978

The red top papers won't stop no matter what his family asks. All they care about is shifting papers, if they can't get someone to speculate they will just make it up and say it was "an insider" or "a source". Which is why I don't read them.


----------



## A3DFU

That's why pas_55 and I say anything published atm is speculation


----------



## Nem

Sky news reporting he's very slowly being woken up from the coma and is responding to instructions!


----------



## Lollypop86

saw that on the daily mail earlier also

J
xx


----------



## SalsredTT

Not a huge fan personally, but very glad to read this news.


----------



## A3DFU

The German news ARD say the sedation is being reduced slowly and the waking process could take a long time


----------



## Danny1

Fingers crossed for a full recovery!


----------



## A3DFU

This is on BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25963926


----------



## Paulj100

Latest news I've heard is that he is already responding to simple instructions.

Come on Shumi 8)

Paul


----------



## Hoggy

Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

unfortunately today the doctors have confirmed what many had anticipated,,, very bad and sad news indeed,, sympathies are with his family


----------



## BaueruTc

That is very very sad news.....  Just read that his management team are still saying not to read much into reports that have not come directly from them though. :?


----------



## igotone

Awful news.


----------



## A3DFU

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/motors ... e-him.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/motorsport/formulaone/michael-schumacher/10683013/Michael-Schumacher-only-a-miracle-can-save-him.html


Not looking good such a shame


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Not sounding good,  but still praying for the Champ.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/motorsport/formulaone/michael-schumacher/10683013/Michael-Schumacher-only-a-miracle-can-save-him.html
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good such a shame
Click to expand...

And all because of what almost all skiers have done numerous times: traversing from one slope to the neighbouring one :?


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/motorsport/formulaone/michael-schumacher/10683013/Michael-Schumacher-only-a-miracle-can-save-him.html
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good such a shame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all because of what almost all skiers have done numerous times: traversing from one slope to the neighbouring one :?
Click to expand...

I doubt you can say it was because of this, that's like saying the reason you got hit by a bus was because you decided to leave the house.

It's tragic what happened, but it's just simple bad luck. Probably 100s of skiers have done similar things with no problems.

Anyhoos, let's hope for some good luck in equal proportions. I'm sure Schuey never thought it was over till the fat lady sang when he was losing a race!


----------



## John-H

I think that was what Dani was saying Brian - a common thing skiers do but such bad luck it turned into a tragedy


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good such a shame
> 
> 
> 
> And all because of what almost all skiers have done numerous times: traversing from one slope to the neighbouring one :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you can say it was because of this, that's like saying the reason you got hit by a bus was because you decided to leave the house.
> 
> It's tragic what happened, but it's just simple bad luck. Probably 100s of skiers have done similar things with no problems.
> 
> Anyhoos, let's hope for some good luck in equal proportions. I'm sure Schuey never thought it was over till the fat lady sang when he was losing a race!
Click to expand...

Sorry, my lack of expressing myself properly in a foreign language. [and it was late at night  ]

What I meant was as you said: a very unfortunate accident while almost all skiers do what he's done, traverse from one slope to another slope


----------



## A3DFU

Ah, I see, John has understood my way of talking :roll:


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all because of what almost all skiers have done numerous times: traversing from one slope to the neighbouring one :?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you can say it was because of this, that's like saying the reason you got hit by a bus was because you decided to leave the house.
> 
> It's tragic what happened, but it's just simple bad luck. Probably 100s of skiers have done similar things with no problems.
> 
> Anyhoos, let's hope for some good luck in equal proportions. I'm sure Schuey never thought it was over till the fat lady sang when he was losing a race!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, my lack of expressing myself properly in a foreign language. [and it was late at night  ]
> 
> What I meant was as you said: a very unfortunate accident while almost all skiers do what he's done, traverse from one slope to another slope
Click to expand...

Sorry Dani, wasn't having a go.

And I'm also sure your English is better than my German. So defiantly not questioning that


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> Sorry Dani, wasn't having a go.


Apology accepted Lorth Needa :twisted:


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dani, wasn't having a go.
> 
> 
> 
> Apology accepted Lorth Needa :twisted:
Click to expand...

  was also late when i posted it. Needed sleeeeeeeep [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy

sometimes small accidents can have the most dreadful consequences,,,,, I was just reading this week in the Motor Sport news ( seminal publication  ) about a fairly well known and successful rally navigator who recently fell off his mountain bike on to a pavement severely damaging his spine and is now confined to a wheel chair ,disabled from the neck down.


----------



## Nyxx

Sadly I had some personal insight into someone being in a medically induced coma. My wife was put into one 3 1/2 years ago.

This is what I was told at the time.
_"After 48 hours the person will lose 50% of there body strength."_
After 8 days when the wife "came out" she had no use of her legs and could only just use one arm. 1 month in hospital before she had the strength to be let home and still that was with a walking frame and a wheel chair. 
That's what "just" 8 very long days does to you.

_"The person is not asleep"_
The body is turned of, when you and I are asleep the brain is firing pluses to every muscle in the body, all the time, in a coma all this stops, all limbs become like your dead.

_"When the person wakes up it's like they have been awake for all that time mentally" _

_"Around every 3rd day we have to bring them around a bit, to see if the brain will take over the breathing again" _
Don't need to work the problem out if the brain does not.

_"Everyday in a coma is bad news we want them out asap"_

_"They cannot hear you"_
....sadly True, I wasted(joke)hours talking to myself.

69 days+ ....No, I thought after 2 weeks he was in big trouble.

Very sad, I know what its like to see someone you love in that state, it's heart breaking every single time you see them. The family is going though hell.
I made it so no one would call me, no one, I called them, because the phone ringing was unbearable.

Just thought them facts would give some insight.

Lastly and lets hope he has this "problem" coming out of the coma brings on hallucinations, I wont say what she "saw" but after 5 days, yes 5 days they stopped. They where so freighting to her it took over a year before she stopped having nightmares.
Let hope he does have that problem.
The wife is fine BTW its just to give insight into what happens, hopefully most of you will never know. Hopefully.


----------



## roddy

obviously my sympathies are with your self mate
I think with Schumy many of us realized that from the start he needed a miracle tho many of us were either clutching at straws or just in simple denial..


----------



## brian1978

Nyxx said:


> Sadly I had some personal insight into someone being in a medically induced coma. My wife was put into one 3 1/2 years ago.
> 
> This is what I was told at the time.
> _"After 48 hours the person will lose 50% of there body strength."_
> After 8 days when the wife "came out" she had no use of her legs and could only just use one arm. 1 month in hospital before she had the strength to be let home and still that was with a walking frame and a wheel chair.
> That's what "just" 8 very long days does to you.
> 
> _"The person is not asleep"_
> The body is turned of, when you and I are asleep the brain is firing pluses to every muscle in the body, all the time, in a coma all this stops, all limbs become like your dead.
> 
> _"When the person wakes up it's like they have been awake for all that time mentally" _
> 
> _"Around every 3rd day we have to bring them around a bit, to see if the brain will take over the breathing again" _
> Don't need to work the problem out if the brain does not.
> 
> _"Everyday in a coma is bad news we want them out asap"_
> 
> _"They cannot hear you"_
> ....sadly True, I wasted(joke)hours talking to myself.
> 
> 69 days+ ....No, I thought after 2 weeks he was in big trouble.
> 
> Very sad, I know what its like to see someone you love in that state, it's heart breaking every single time you see them. The family is going though hell.
> I made it so no one would call me, no one, I called them, because the phone ringing was unbearable.
> 
> Just thought them facts would give some insight.
> 
> Lastly and lets hope he has this "problem" coming out of the coma brings on hallucinations, I wont say what she "saw" but after 5 days, yes 5 days they stopped. They where so freighting to her it took over a year before she stopped having nightmares.
> Let hope he does have that problem.
> The wife is fine BTW its just to give insight into what happens, hopefully most of you will never know. Hopefully.


That's terrifing, what strong people you and your wife must be to fight through that. I came with hours of having to see my mother put into one. She contracted pneumonia after a knee replacement operation and her body was not getting enough oxygen and her organs were on the verge of failing, to say it was terrifying to watch is an understatement.

I'm glad to hear your wife is ok.

Brian.


----------



## A3DFU

On BBC today:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26541565


----------



## Brad12

Heard he had improved slightly, but still the worst was to be feared. Sad indeed!


----------



## conlechi

A glimmer of hope http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26885624


----------



## mullum

Did anyone see the Louis Theroux "LA Stories" episode "Edge of Life" ?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0403s1n


----------



## BaueruTc

mullum said:


> Did anyone see the Louis Theroux "LA Stories" episode "Edge of Life" ?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0403s1n


Yes and I know exactly what your on about. All I could think of was Shumi when watching the program. Fair enough the guy was in a coma due to drugs but after being written off by the doctors as having no hope of any sort of recovery to see him up walking about at the end of the show was unbelievable. Even when he was able to mumble a word near the end was amazing after he was given zero chance of any sort of recovery. But to see him up walking about a few months later was nothing short of a miracle.

I only watched it last night and after hearing the news today that Michael is having conscious moments is fantastic news. That means for however short these conscious moments were that he is aware of his surroundings.

Keep fighting champ! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum

Yep that's exactly what I was getting at. Thanks for articulating it eloquently ;-)


----------



## roddy

well I think that however long the odds are we will all agree with the sentiments,,,, " keep fighting champ "


----------



## A3DFU

BaueruTc said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone see the Louis Theroux "LA Stories" episode "Edge of Life" ?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0403s1n
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and I know exciting what your on about. All I could think of was Shumi when watching the program. Fair enough the guy was in a coma due to drugs but after being written off by the doctors as having no hope of any sort of recovery to see him up walking about at the end of the show was unbelievable. Even when he was able to mumble a word near the end was amazing after he was given zero chance of any sort of recovery. But to see him up walking about a few months later was nothing short of a miracle.
> 
> I only watched it last night and after hearing the news today that Michael is having conscious moments is fantastic news. That means for however short these conscious moments were that he is aware of his surroundings.
> 
> Keep fighting champ!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## A3DFU

BaueruTc said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone see the Louis Theroux "LA Stories" episode "Edge of Life" ?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0403s1n
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and I know exactly what your on about. All I could think of was Shumi when watching the program. Fair enough the guy was in a coma due to drugs but after being written off by the doctors as having no hope of any sort of recovery to see him up walking about at the end of the show was unbelievable. Even when he was able to mumble a word near the end was amazing after he was given zero chance of any sort of recovery. But to see him up walking about a few months later was nothing short of a miracle.
> 
> I only watched it last night and after hearing the news today that Michael is having conscious moments is fantastic news. That means for however short these conscious moments were that he is aware of his surroundings.
> 
> Keep fighting champ!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## jamman

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-29130742

Keep fighting


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Hopefully one step of many to come


----------



## roddy

for sure we all wish him the best


----------



## John-H

Positive news


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Good news, keep fighting.


----------



## Skeee

Keep Fighting Michael!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

A year ago to the terrible accident. Keep fighting Michael!!

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30623832


----------



## A3DFU

JorgeTTCQ said:


> A year ago to the terrible accident.


Yes, I remembered it too


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Still so Sad & appears my Hero will improve very little in the future.  
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Apparently now he's "conscious":

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/formula- ... ource=push


----------



## SLine_Tom

Nurse needs to be strung up, total lack of respect.


----------

